# Politically incorrect



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't think I would ever use this word, but it came to mind today. I think I will give you my definition of politically incorrect. It appears that our liberal friends who like to use this term, do not have the intelligence to recognize true political incorrectness when it stares them in the face.
Do any of you remember the democrats turning the Paul Welstone funeral into a political rally? Well today at least two uncouth fools did it again. Evidently these people are not intelligent enough to learn from their mistakes. A Lowrey somebody ( don't remember this guy) and Jimmy Carter used the funeral of Coretta King as a political podium to take cheap shots at Bush today. They are free to do whatever they want, but to do it at a funeral shows lack of respect to the deceased. This behavior from people who think they define political correctness is the epitome of poor taste and lack of social skills. 
Just when I think these people can not surprise me anymore they show us all a new low. Do they have no depth to which they will stoop? I respected Jimmy Carter as a person, I just thought he had no leadership skills. I thought he was to nice to deal with countries that opposed us. Now I just see him as an old man with no scruples or much intelligence.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I didn't think I would ever use this word, but it came to mind today. I think I will give you my definition of politically incorrect. It appears that our liberal friends who like to use this term, do not have the intelligence to recognize true political incorrectness when it stares them in the face.
> Do any of you remember the democrats turning the Paul Welstone funeral into a political rally? Well today at least two uncouth fools did it again. Evidently these people are not intelligent enough to learn from their mistakes. A Lowrey somebody ( don't remember this guy) and Jimmy Carter used the funeral of Coretta King as a political podium to take cheap shots at Bush today. They are free to do whatever they want, but to do it at a funeral shows lack of respect to the deceased. This behavior from people who think they define political correctness is the epitome of poor taste and lack of social skills.
> Just when I think these people can not surprise me anymore they show us all a new low. Do they have no depth to which they will stoop? I respected Jimmy Carter as a person, I just thought he had no leadership skills. I thought he was to nice to deal with countries that opposed us. Now I just see him as an old man with no scruples or much intelligence.


What did Carter and Lowrey say?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They were beefing about no WMD found in Iraq, and in general about Bush. 
Democrat or Republican I find using a funeral as a political tool very distasteful. I will repeat this if I ever see a republican do it. It just boggles my mind the poor manners some people have. It doesn't even matter much the point that they were trying to make. The important thing is the disrespect they show for such an occasion.

Do you remember the movie Lonesome Dove, and the Texas Ranger that said he didn't tolerate poor manners? Well, I guess I can relate to his feelings.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> They were beefing about no WMD found in Iraq, and in general about Bush.
> Democrat or Republican I find using a funeral as a political tool very distasteful. I will repeat this if I ever see a republican do it. It just boggles my mind the poor manners some people have. It doesn't even matter much the point that they were trying to make. The important thing is the disrespect they show for such an occasion.
> 
> Do you remember the movie Lonesome Dove, and the Texas Ranger that said he didn't tolerate poor manners? Well, I guess I can relate to his feelings.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know seabass, I knew you would agree. No matter how opinionated some of us might be about some political situations there is not a person posting in the political form who doesn't have better manners than that. Even the most outspoken among us pales to these goons. I am disappointed in them, but like they say there is a silver lining to every cloud. It makes me appreciate everyone on here.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

PRetty freaking low indeed....

HAve yall heard Carter's son Jack is going to run for senate here in NV? BEen here 2 years, and considers himself a lifetime Nevadan....

Luckily he's running agaisnt the guy that almost beat Reid. He doesnt have a chance.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Joseph Lowery former pesident of the SCLC is a local race pimp kind of like Jesse Jackson that has ridden on the coattails of the good work Martin Luther King did. Like many of his ilk he will not allow the process of integration to run its course because without the "Racist" mantra it becomes obvious that he has no purpose in life.

Carter is an embarassment to the country and particulary to the state of Georgia. He is held in low regard down here, and commonly acknowledged as the worse president and governor we ever had.

Carter never met a dictator he hasn't praised and sucked up to and has been sticking his unwanted and failed atttitudes into our succeeding presidents business on both sides of the aisle( neither Clinton and Bush were not too fond of his meddling antics )since he was defeated in his last election I think he lost every state even the ultra liberal ones. You really have to be bad to have that happen.

And he was too much of a coward to assert himself agaist the mullahs the last time we were facing them in Iran. uke: He allowed them to taunt us while holding them hostage. Weak indecisive wimp :eyeroll:

At least Clinton was likeable, Carter is a nitwit.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I just think the whole thing was disrespectfull.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I had read somewhere where it was considered "bad form" for an ex-President to speak out against the current President... which makes sense to me. However, Jimmy Carter doesn't seem to be able to shut his yap in his criticism of George Bush. I'll admit I may be a bit biased, but I don't ever recall another ex-President condeming a current administration like Jimmy "Y'all can call me Mr. Peanut" Carter does on a regular basis. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I give Bush a lot of credit for even showing up in that hostile enviornment.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Lets go throw some rocks at him. Remind you of anything else we have heard lately in the cartoon department. :lol: Yep Jimmy is living proof you don't need to be smart or strong to get to the top.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They must not have been able to choose where they sat....Bush and wife next to Clinton and wife. :eyeroll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

No, it was intentional. The Bush's & Clintons have been pretending to be buddy- buddy as of late. :roll:

I think that kind of political mudd-slinging is distatefully anywhere, but at a FUNERAL when your suposed to be giving an EULOGY? Thats as low as it gets. People like that should never be alowed to hold any kind of office.

If they wont respect the dead, then they wont respect the living either. If they cant be depended on to something small like giving a eulogy, then they cant be depended on to do big things like run a nation. :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN!!! :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> They must not have been able to choose where they sat....Bush and wife next to Clinton and wife.


I noticed the same thing. I sure felt sorry for Bill and Hillary.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

"Something tells me that the ultimate test of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and moments of convenience, but where he stands in moments of challenge and moments of controversy."

Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. 
January 27, 1965

AMEN! to that quote, that fits perfect for the President.


----------

